# Das Rad der Zeit: Fantastischer Trailer kurz vor dem Start der Serie!



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das Rad der Zeit: Fantastischer Trailer kurz vor dem Start der Serie!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Hellhound (18. November 2021)

Ich würde mich über eine Fortsetzung oder Neuauflage des Computerspiels von 1999 freuen.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

Vielleicht ein guter Übergang bis die HDR (bzw Mittelerde) Serie erscheint.


----------



## Krathak (18. November 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt sieht der Trailer ultrabillig aus. Kommt an Xena und Hercules aus den 90ern ran. Kein Vergleich zu Game of Thrones, Vikings oder Herr der Ringe.


----------



## facehugger (18. November 2021)

Krathak schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sieht der Trailer ultrabillig aus. Kommt an Xena und Hercules aus den 90ern ran. Kein Vergleich zu Game of Thrones, Vikings oder Herr der Ringe.


Wir sind alle eben zu verwöhnt. Seitdem wir uns damals die HdR-Trilogie im Kino gegeben haben, waren ich und mein Buddy niemals mehr so geflasht...

Gruß


----------



## cloudhunter (18. November 2021)

Sorry was sollen die Bücher sein? Nur lose miteinander verbunden? Aha deswegen ham sie ne durchgehende Handlung mit den gleichen Figuren........ also wenn man sowas behauptet sollte man die Bücher auch mal gelesen haben was der Schreiberling offensichtlich nicht hat.
Das ist ja fast so als ob man behauptet das die Handlungsstänge von Herr der Ringe nix miteinander zu tun ham weil sie an verschiedenen Orten spielen.


----------



## Krathak (18. November 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wir sind alle eben zu verwöhnt. Seitdem wir uns damals die HdR-Trilogie im Kino gegeben haben, waren ich und mein Buddy niemals mehr so geflasht...
> 
> Gruß



Naja. Herr der Ringe ist 20 Jahre her. Selbst Gollum ist nicht so gut gealtert, wie damals angenommen. Game of Thrones hat gezeigt, wie es geht. Das Budget von WOT soll sogar größer ausfallen. Ergo scheint es eine bewusste Entscheidung gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Citizenpete (18. November 2021)

Der Trailer ist so übertrieben woke, dass ich Schwierigkeiten habe die Figuren überhaupt zu erkennen. Dazu fragt man sich schon, wo die gut 12 Millionen pro Episode hingeflossen sind? Je mehr die reinbuttern, desto eher sieht es nach Herkules, Xena oder Beast Master aus.


----------



## floppyexe (20. November 2021)

Krathak schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sieht der Trailer ultrabillig aus. Kommt an Xena und Hercules aus den 90ern ran. Kein Vergleich zu Game of Thrones, Vikings oder Herr der Ringe.


Korrekt! Und dann die miese Syncro. Wie ein Fernsehspiel. Gestern 15 min Teil 1 angeschaut. Fürchterlich. Das wars für mich.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2021)

Krathak schrieb:


> Naja. Herr der Ringe ist 20 Jahre her. Selbst Gollum ist nicht so gut gealtert, wie damals angenommen.


Sieht aber trotzdem noch gut aus finde ich.


----------

